# ما هو الفرق الهندسي بين الميدة والشداد؟ والى اين يمتد تسليح كل منهماوما شكله(بتكسيح ام بدون)؟؟



## محمد حامد صلاح (13 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
1- ما هو الفرق الهندسي بين السمل والميدة والشداد؟ والى اين يمتد تسليح كل منهماوما شكله(بتكسيح ام بدون)؟
2- ماهي الاسباب الهندسية لوضع الميدة في مستوى القاعدة المسلحة أو فوق مستوى القاعدة المسلحة(أي كيف تتم المفاضلة بينهما) وما الفرق بينهما انشائيا ؟
3- والاحظ دائما تسليح السملات بـ3 اسياخ قطر16 مم سفلي وعلوي دون سبب واضح او طريقة تصميم معينة فهل هناك من توضيح؟ 
4 – وكيف يتم توزيع الميد والشدادات بين الاعمدة , هل لضمان ربط الاعمدة مع بعضها في اكثر من اتجاه, ام على حسب التصميم المعماري للبدروم (اوالارضي) بحيث نضع تحت كل حائط سمل؟
5-وكيف يتم تصميم السمل علي الهبوط النسبي؟؟
ارجو الاجابة المفصلة من اساتذتنا ذوي الخبرة .....ولامانع من مشاركة اخواني الاقل خبرة في ابداء ارائهم القيمة.... فكلنا طلاب علم , كما ارجو الاجابة بالترقيم لحصول الفائدة لي ولجميع الاعضاء والضيوف, ولو في عند حضراتكم ملفات بخصوص موضوع الميد والشدادات ارجو ارساله********************
وأسأل الله ان يعلمني واياكم وان ينفعني واياكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء........ طالب علم


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (13 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم سأحاول ان أجيب قدر الإستطاعة وإن شاء الله يكمل من هو أكثر خبرة مني 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/335121-%D9%85%D8%A7-%D9%87%D9%88-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D8%B1%D9%82-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D9%8A-%D8%A8%D9%8A%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%9F-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%89-%D8%A7%D9%8A%D9%86-%D9%8A%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%AF-%D8%AA%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%AD-%D9%83%D9%84-%D9%85%D9%86%D9%87%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%85%D8%A7-%D8%B4%D9%83%D9%84%D9%87%28%D8%A8%D8%AA%D9%83%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD-%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%A8%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%86%29%D8%9F%D8%9F#ixzz20WM4lwI1

1- ما هو الفرق الهندسي بين السمل والميدة والشداد؟ والى اين يمتد تسليح كل منهماوما شكله(بتكسيح ام بدون)؟
​السمل يكون في مستوى اعلى من مستوى القاعدة لحمل المباني وتسليحه مثل الكمرة 
الميدة : يكون منسوب بطنها مع منسوب بطن القاعدة وتصمم على حمل المباني ونتلاشى رد فعل التربة ويكون تسليحها العلوى نفس التسليح السفلي ولا يحتاج تكسيح للحديد 
الشداد : هو نفسه الميدة ولكن إحدى القاعدتين تكون قاعدة جار ويكون العزم سالب في الغالب يحتاج تكسيح للحديد 
2- ماهي الاسباب الهندسية لوضع الميدة في مستوى القاعدة المسلحة أو فوق مستوى القاعدة المسلحة(أي كيف تتم المفاضلة بينهما) وما الفرق بينهما انشائيا ؟
​الافضل ان يتم ربط القواعد بالميدات ولا نلجأ للسملات إلا لو كان ارتفاع عمود الدور الارضي كبير 
3- والاحظ دائما تسليح السملات بـ3 اسياخ قطر16 مم سفلي وعلوي دون سبب واضح او طريقة تصميم معينة فهل هناك من توضيح؟ 
​أنت تقصد الميدات التي يتشابه تسليحها العلوي والسفلي والتسليح حسب التصميم 
4 – وكيف يتم توزيع الميد والشدادات بين الاعمدة , هل لضمان ربط الاعمدة مع بعضها في اكثر من اتجاه, ام على حسب التصميم المعماري للبدروم (اوالارضي) بحيث نضع تحت كل حائط سمل؟
​كل الاسباب التي ذكرتها صحيحة اي عند توزيع الميد والشدادات لابد من ألاخذ في الاعتبار كل الاسباب التي ذكرتها 
5-وكيف يتم تصميم السمل علي الهبوط النسبي؟؟​
السمل على قدر علمي لا يصمم على هبوط نسبي الميدة هي التي تتاثر بالهبوط النسبي والذي من الممكن ان يقلب العزم ولذلك يتشابه التسليح العلوي والسفلي 

إن شاء الله يرد من هو اكثر خبرة مني ويزيد من التوضيح


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (13 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تعقيب بسيط على اجابة السؤال الاول وهو ان الميدة او السمل يتم تصميمهم على الاحمال الرأسية مثل اوزان الحوائط و على فرق الهبوط النسبى بين القواعد ( نجد التسليح متماثل ) و تكون واصلة بين القواعد الداخلية ومن الممكن ان يكون فى مستوى القاعدة او فوقها مباشرة او اعلى منها
اما الشداد فيصل قاعدة داخلية بقاعدة جار حيث يكون العمود فى طرف القاعدة وليس فى مركزها و بالتالى يتولد عزم انحناء يتم تحميله على الشداد و بالتالى يتم تصميم الشداد على وزن الحائط او عمود التراب و عزم النحناء الناتج من العمود الخارجى و لذلك يكون التسليح الرئيسى فى الاعلى
و ارجو التعقيب من الزملاء و الاساتذة الكرام


----------



## ماجدان (14 يوليو 2012)

*الميده = السمل ...... والشداد لقاعدة الجار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قبل الأجابه على الأسئله يقتضى التنويه إلى 
الميده = Tie Beam
الشداد = Strap Beam

1 - الميده = السمل بلغة السوق : وهى الكمره الأرضيه الرابطه و المدفونه بين القواعد او رقاب الأعمده على حسب التصميمات والمخططات المطلوب تنفيذها 
- الشداد : هو الكمره الأرضيه الرابطه بين قاعده تحوى عمود فى طرفها ( قاعدة جار ) وقاعده تحوى عمود فى كورها ( قاعده منفصله أو مشتركه داخليه )
اى تسليح يلزم ان يمتد بعد نقطة انتهاء عمله بمسافة طول تماسك كما تنص عليها معادلات الاكواد المتبعه ..... والتكسيح هذا نظام تسليح ان شأت نفذته وإن لم تشأ فلا مشكله فى ذلك 

2 - فى الاصل كود الزلازل هو المحدد وايضا قوة تحمل التربه فيما يدل على هبوطها التفاضلى 
فى حالة الزلازل العاليه .... او التربه شديدة الضعف والتماسك كثيرة الهبوط ...... تكون الميده فى سمك القواعد المسلحه بالكامل لربط القواعد ببعضها البعض لتعمل سويا كقطعة اساس واحده فى مقاومة الزلازل والأحمال الأفقيه ولمنع هبوط القواعد فيما بينها فإذا حاولت اى قاعده الهبوط تمنعها القاعده اثابته والمربوطه معها بالميده 
فى حالة الزلازل الضعيفه .... أو التربه متوسطة التماسك ومتوسطة الضعف والتى هيا بالتالى متوسطة الهبوط تكون الميده فوق ظهر القواعد المسلحه 
فى حالة الزلازل شديدة الضعف .... والتربه القويه وقليلة الهبوط ..... يتم تنفيذ الميدات بالقرب من منسوب الصفر المعمارى ..... حتى تعمل كمرات حامله للقواطيع والحوائط المنفذه للدور الأرضى 

3 - اغلب المنشآت العاديه والبسيطه لدينلة متماثلة توزيع الأحمال إلى اقصى حد مع نسبة اختلاف بين 20 - 40 % وهذا يعطينا عند التصميم نفس التسليح إلى حد كبير أو اختلاف بالنسبه المذكوره او اختلاف لا يكاد يذكر فيتم توحيد التسليح على اطول بحر واكبر احمال لتسهيل تجهيز الاسياخ وسرعة التنفيذ عنه فى حالات الاختلاف الكثيره بين الميدات بالنتشأ الواحد وللأمانه هذا يحدث فى المنشآت الصغيره فقط تقريبا 
اما عن التسليح السفلى مساو للعلوى ... فإن المصمم يأخذ فى الاعتبار حالتين عند التصميم 
الأولى : عندما تكون الميده تعمل رابطه بين عمودين وتتولد عليها اجهادات شد مع رد فعل التربه اسفل الميده مما يجعل اجهادات الشد تتولد اعلى قطاع الميده ( اى عزوم سالبه على القطاع ) فيتطلب التسليح العلوى لمقاومة تلك العزوم
الثانيه : عندما تكون الميده حامله للحوائط هيتولد عليها اجهادات شد فى اسفل القطاع ( عزوم موجبه على القطاع ) فيتطلب التسليح السفلى لمقاومة تلك العزوم 
وعندما تتولد الاحمال الافقيه ( الزلازل ) تتغير القطاعات من قطاعات تحمل اجهادات شد إلى قطاعات تحمل اجهادات مضغوطه فيجب ان يتواجد حديد التسليح بالميدات اينما وجدت اجهادات الشد وذلك لحماية الاساسات من قوى الزلازل التى تكون فيها الاساسات اكثر خطوره فى مقاومة الزلازل .

4 - يتم توزيع الميدات على حسب التأكد من ربط الأعمده والقواعد بعضها البعض بحساب فرق الهبوط التفاضلى بين القواعد وبعضها قبل الربط بالميدات وبعده ومقاومة الحركه الأفقيه للأعمده ناتج الأحمال الأفقيه وهذا بالنسبه للميدات البعيده عن منسوب الصفر المعمارى او منسوب الدور الأرضى كما يل
زم وجود ميدات لحمل الحوائط والقواطيع ويمكن الاستعاضه بالميده بسمك مناسب من بلاطه الأرضيه ( دكة الأرضيه ) المسماه الدفره لحمل تلك الحوائط 
وايضا وفقا لأرتفاع الأعمده الصافى حتى منع الأنبعاج الحادث للأعمده الطويله والنحيفه 

5 - لم افهم السؤال ارجو التوضيح ؟؟

من الهام جدا على المهندس تدارك ان الشداد هو فقط الكمره الرابطه بين قاعدة الجار والقاعده الأخرى الداخليه لمنع قاعدة الجار من الدوران والأنقلاب ناتج تولد عزم دوران بسبب وجود حمل العمود على طرف القاعده وليس بمركزها 
وخللاف ذلك فهو ما يسمى بالميده على اختلاف مناسيبها وتسليحها 

فما كان منى من خطأ فمنى ومن الشيطان والله ورسوله منه براء ورجاء من الأخوه الكرام والزملاء الأعزاء تنبيهى للخطأ جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء ليستفيد الجميع ومحدثكم اولهم 

والله المستعان


----------



## محمد حامد صلاح (14 يوليو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا .......... مهندس وليد الصويني وengreda وشكراا علي الشرح وافي مهندس ماجدان شرح فوق الرائع وارجو التعقيب من حضراتكم علي الاتي ........... ما تعلمته في الكليه فانا طالب بالفرقه الثالثه مدني كالاتي
**الفرق بين السملات و الشدادات والميدات
السملات:
تكون و ظيفتها حمل الحائط فوقها و تربيط القواعد المنفصلة بعضها ببعض و
يكون تسليح السملات اقل كثيرا من تسليح الشدادات و غالبا ما تكون قطاعات
السملات ثابتة لا تحتاج الى تصميم حيث ان الاحمال عليها ...ليست كبيرة و يكون
شكل التسليح فى السملات مشابها لتسليح الكمرة 

الشدادات :
تكون بين القواعد التى بجوار الجارو القواعد الاخرى حيث يكون العمود على
وش القاعدة فيجب و ضع شداد حتى لا تنقلب القاعدة مع وزن العمود و حتى تسبب
اتزان للعمود و تكون الشدادات ذات قطاعات كبيرة و لها تصميم تبعا للحمل
الواقع على العمود و كذلك حديد التسليح يكون اكبر منة كثيرا فى السملات 

كلا من الشدادات و السملات يكون فى القواعد المنفصلة فى الاساسات

السملات 
عبارة عن كمرات تصمم لحمل احمال الحوائط ونقلها اللى الاعمدة
التسليح مثل تسليح الكمرات 
سفلى ينتهى عند الاعمدة و المكسح سفلي عند خمس البحر البحر المجاور والعلوي حسب التصميم
قطاع السملات مثل الكمرات وفى الاساسات 25*70
السملات تنفذ اعلى منسوب ظهر القواعد 
الشدادات
قطاعتها الخرسانية كبيرة 30*100
تننفذ فى منسوب القواعد المسلحة 
تنفذ حسب التالي 
1 قواعد الجار لنقل الللامركزية فى القواعد
2 في حاله التربة ذات المشاكل طفلة وخلافة ورفع منسوب الشدادات حوالى 20 سم وتنفذ في لكل القواعد
3 فى حالة الاساسات اللبشه او المشتركة
الحديد المكسح هو العلوى وليس السفلى كالسملات 
الحديد الرئيسي هو العلوي 

يوجد ايضا الميد 
تستخدم في حالة التربة الطينية لمقاومة الهبوط الغير متماثل بالقواعد
عبارة عن كمرات تنفذ فى منسوب القواعد المسلحة بنفس الارتفاع
تسليحهاالعلوى والسفلى متماثل ويمتد الي ربع البحر المجاور من الجهتين
الكانات مستمرة داخل القواعد

ان الشدادات افضل انشائيا من السملات فى ربط القواعد المنفصلة نظرا لان
منطقة الربط تكون فى الشدادات مع القاعدة المنفصلة اما مع السملات تكون فى
منطقة رقبة العمود وهى منطقة اجهادات
السملات:
تستخدم السملات فى حاله إذا كان عمق الحفر للاساسات كبير وذلك لحمل حوائط
الدور الارضى حيث انه لو تم وضعها على الميد مباشره فيكون ارتفاع الحائط
كبير بحيث انه قد يحدث لا عدم استقرار تحت هذا الارتفاع الكبير كما انه
ايضا من فوائد السملات هو تقليل طول الانبعاج للأعمده حتى لا يحدث عزم
اضافى نتيجه الانبعاج

الشدادت: 
هذا المصطلح قد يطلق على الشدادات التى تربط قواعد الجار بالقاعده المجاوره لها لتفادى اللمركزيه الناتجه عن قواعد الجار
وقد تطلق ايضا على الميدات الرابطه بين القواعد ومن فوائد الميدات انها
تقلل الهبوط التفاوتى الناتج عن ختلاف الاجهادات تحت القواعد المتجاوره

من حيث التسليح فتسليح السملات مثل تسليح الكمرات تماما والاحمال التى
عليها هى وزنها نفسها + وزن الحائط فوقها (وقد يستخدم بها حديد مكسح او لا
اما الميدات فتسليحها العلوى مثل السفلى تماما الحتمال هبوط القاعده أو هبوك القاعده المجاوره لها
اما الشدادت التى تربط قواعد الجار فتسليحها على حسب عزوم الانحناء المتولده عليها نتيجه اللامركزيه الناشئه عن قاعده الجار

الشدادات لنقل الاحمال بين الاعمدة واتزان القواعد المجاورة للجار بينما
السملات لحمل حوائط الدور الارضي او حوائط السرداب اذا كان المبنى يحتوي
على سرداب

"السملات هي كمرة مثل كمرة السقف ومصممة لحمل الحوائط فوقها ومعناها
بالانجليزي round Beam أما الشداد عبارة عن كمرة خرسانية ايضا ولكن مصممة
بين قاعدة الجار ]التي تحمل حمل العمود في اقصى طرف القاعدة مجاور الجار
والقاعدة المقابلة وذلك لتلافي التفاف قاعدة الجار بسبب الحمل اللامركزي
لعمود الجار ويسمى بالانجليزي strap 
الشدادات يتم صبها مع القاعدة وتستخدم لربط القواعد مع بعضها في حالة التربة الضعيفة
اما السملات فهي لتحديد تقسيمات المباني
............ **
*


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (14 يوليو 2012)

تمام كده يا بشمهندس محمد 

بإستثناء أن السملات ذات قطاع ثابت ولا تحتاج تصميم 

هذا الكلام غير دقيق السملات تحتاج تصميم وتختلف من حالة لأخرى تبعاً لطولها وارتفاع الحائط فوقها 

شئ آخر أحب أن أضيفه بالنسبة إلى الشداد وهو ان العزم عنده سالب لذلك يكون تسليحه العلوي أكبر بكثير من تسليحه السفلي


----------



## ماجدان (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

مع احترامى الكامل لكل ماهو عاليه .... فى الحقيقه لا اعلم عن صحة هذه التعليقات شيئا 
وعلى اى اساس علمى تستند .... الرجاء التوضيح !!!

كلامى رهن مشاركتى واضح وليس عندى زياده 

والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## lina 2010 (15 يوليو 2012)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قبل الأجابه على الأسئله يقتضى التنويه إلى
> الميده = Tie Beam
> ...


ما هو الصفر المعمارى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجدان (15 يوليو 2012)

lina 2010 قال:


> ما هو الصفر المعمارى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الصفر المعمارى = صفر المنشأه ويحدد على القطاع الرأسى بالرسومات المعماريه 

الصفر المعمارى من لفظته هو منسوب صفر فيما اعلاه زياده ( + ) وفيما اسفله نقصان ( - ) وسمى بالمعمارى لأنه يحدد بواسطة المهندس المعمارى عند تصميم المنشأه معماريا 
ويستخدم فى تحديد مناسيب المنشأه داخليا مثل مناسيب التشطيب والأرتفاعات الصافيه للأدوار وبدايات ونهايات الأسقف وخارجيا فى ربط منسوب المنشأه بما حولها بالموقع اى تنفيذ المنشأه على المنسوب المطلوب فى الموقع 

قد يكون الصفر المعمارى للمنشأ او للموقع ككل حسب ان يتفق الاستشارى والمهندس المنفذ للتسهيل 
والأصل هو صفر المنشأ ذاته ...... والأساس فى ذلك أن 
قطعة الأرض الخاليه لها روبير وهو منسوب ( علامه ) للمساعده فى توقيع او رفع اى مناسيب مساحيا لبنايه او حفر او ما شابه بقطعة الأرض وليس لها صفر معمارى ويكون الروبير متصل بالروبير العام للمنطقه ومسجل لدى الحكومه 
بينما الصفر المعمارى لا يظهر إلا فى وجود مشروع وبناء فعلى ورسومات معماريه لمنشأه 

يختلط الامر على الكثير من المهندسين بهذا الشأن .... والأصل هو 
يطلب توقيع صفر البنايه ( الصفر المعمارى ) فى موقع العمل على المنسوب المطلوب من روبير الموقع العام ...... هذا هو الاصل المساحى والمعمارى الهندسى ان شاء الله


----------



## وليد المرشدي (1 يناير 2013)

اقول لكل من يشارك برأيه جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وجعلكم الله زخرا للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح


----------



## هانى حميده (4 مايو 2013)

افادكم الله


----------



## هشام الشبلى (1 يناير 2014)

جزيل الشكر للسائل
وللمهندسين الذين أجابوه
نفع الله بكم جميعا


----------

